# Another Titus Hummer



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Titus hummer arrived from Hong Hong today --- very quick and no charges.









Complete with Omega logo in centre of the crystal (you can _just_ make that out in the second photo) and what looks to be a machined case back. Not sure about the crown; it looks like the top may have been taken off....but its not clear.

Case, dial, movement (ESA 9162) all look to be NOS...so this is a pretty cheap way to get an F300Hz. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Paul, so when does the museum open?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a cracker!

As you say, it's a good way to get hold of an affordable f300. Which, as it happens, is a watch I've fancied for a while.

And you get two great names in one watch...

Hmmmm.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yep its a good cheap way to get a good hummer, cheaply. Same factory parts as Omega so same quality... a bit poorly done in some areas (crown logos removed and backs a bit cheap) but its the same watch...

Defe an interesting side to Omegas history...


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Paul, are yuo sure it's the Omega logo on the cristal?

I think it's the same logo as on the dail and that's also not an omega logo but an laurel wreath logo.

Another tip look at the o ring it's coming out of the caseback ( last picture)

If you open the back for this take an picture off the movement and show it to us.

btw nice watch, happy buzzing.

Greetings Piet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Piet,

Yes, it is definitely the Omega logo (see below). We've had quite a debate on this forum about the connection between these Titus ESA 9162 based hummers and the Omega F300Hz versions. You can read about it here.

Cheers

Paul

(picture borrowed without permission)


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice little hummer there.

Enjoy it.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I got the same watch in PX from Andy when i serviced his Tissonic.

Its definately an Omega case, i will check to see what the Omega case ref is!

Mine like yours has the Omega logo on the crystal and also the case is stamped between the lugs.

I would imagine that they machined the casebacks and crowns to remove the branding from there also.

You don't normally see the Omega mark on the SS cases, although some of those too are Omega ones. It is obviously easier to refinish the SS ones than to have to replate the GP cases to remove the mark!

These Omega?Titus watches were also sold under the Imado brand!

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A few more pictures of my Titus.

First one clearly shows the Omega logo on crystal. Second one is the inside case back --- these look to be the new Titus markings. And thirdly, the Omega logo next to the gold plating thickness (microns) between the lugs; there were no visible signs of markings or machining at the other end.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

nice watch Paul,

and a great addition to our growing investigation into the Omega/Titus connection. I have just managed to get my hands on another 120m diver Titus, I've yet to compare but I am pretty sure that the crown finish is different than my other, further reinforcing the 're-finished omega parts' theory as opposed to Titus buying up the old Omega moulds.

great stuff

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy... Ive also got another Titus in my hands and can do photos for you. This crown does look different to my old one...


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Paul, interesting story yes it's an omega cristal.

in the previus debat you mentioned they said that the omega logo was filed out the crown.

that's somthing i don't belief. titus is capable to make there own crown and sel an new watch with an filed crown ?

i don't think an manufacturer woulth do that.

link to an nice titus with his own logo on the crown an back

http://bbwatches.info/solvilgeneveblacksteel.php

it's still an mystery the omega sign on the cristal and between the lugs









greetings piet


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

piet said:


> Hello Paul, interesting story yes it's an omega cristal.
> 
> in the previus debat you mentioned they said that the omega logo was filed out the crown.
> 
> ...


Hiya Piet,

I still maintain the crowns were filed. Let's face it if you were Titus and had an complete case/back/crystal and crown, what's the point of manufacturing new parts? It is so much cheaper to modify the existing ones. The intriguing thing is how rough a job was done. Perhaps their finances were in dire straights and it was all done quick and dirty to shift the stock?

Paul,

Any chance of a nice close-up of your crown?

Andy


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a NOS Titus rectangular case tuning fork that has the Omega logo on the dial. While it is a watch that has absolutely no other casemarks,you can see obvious file marks on the case side where the logo was filed off the stem while still installed. The case back on this one is quite substancial and held by four screws.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> I have a NOS Titus rectangular case tuning fork that has the Omega logo on the dial.


On the dial? Or do you mean crystal?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

My bad,I meant crystal. I plead old age.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Guys,

Over the last two days, I've been updating my website...not done an update since April 2008, so lots of watches to add... including this Titus. Got a question for you....do we think that these Titus tuning fork watches were _assembled using ex-Omega parts 30 odd years ago and then put into storage_ as complete watches...and now they are surfacing on eBay via Honk Hong sellers...*or*....the Asian company that now owns Titus is _assembling these watches in 2008 out of ex-Omega parts_?

The condition of my Titus looks too good to have been assembled and stored for 30 odd years....surely these are newly assembled? What do you think? :huh:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Over the last two days, I've been updating my website...not done an update since April 2008, so lots of watches to add... including this Titus. Got a question for you....do we think that these Titus tuning fork watches were _assembled using ex-Omega parts 30 odd years ago and then put into storage_ as complete watches...and now they are surfacing on eBay via Honk Hong sellers...*or*....the Asian company that now owns Titus is _assembling these watches in 2008 out of ex-Omega parts_?
> 
> The condition of my Titus looks too good to have been assembled and stored for 30 odd years....surely these are newly assembled? What do you think? :huh:


Not sure where they are emeging from but it has got to be good news to see more F300s out and about!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Over the last two days, I've been updating my website...not done an update since April 2008, so lots of watches to add... including this Titus. Got a question for you....do we think that these Titus tuning fork watches were _assembled using ex-Omega parts 30 odd years ago and then put into storage_ as complete watches...and now they are surfacing on eBay via Honk Hong sellers...*or*....the Asian company that now owns Titus is _assembling these watches in 2008 out of ex-Omega parts_?
> 
> The condition of my Titus looks too good to have been assembled and stored for 30 odd years....surely these are newly assembled? What do you think? :huh:


Paul, do you mean these?:










If so, it's a tough call. However, I don't think they are newly assembled, for one reason - if I was doing it I would have used much 'cleaner' hands (plus wouldn't they, given the opportunity, have been tempted not to grind the Omega markings from the crown and case back, put in repro dials and hands, and sell them for much more?).

I wouldn't like to put money on it, though (well not much :lol: )


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've wondered the same thing, I've bought three so far, two were definitely ex-Omega cases, one I'm pretty certain wasn't.

The one that I think isn't ex-Omega has lots of 'storage marks' on the bracelet and the galvanised(?) dial has flaked in the usual places (around the raised markers). Both flaws make me think that it has been stored in one piece.

Strange that so many are turning up though.

I reckon I've seen over 100 go on ebay, since I became aware of a seller, and now there are at least three Hong Kong based sellers and at least six case styles, with a few different dials.

I've wondered whether they were a big export shipment that never left Hong Kong, or went to China and have worked their way back out as a complete lot.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Paul, do you mean these?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to my Titus at the start of the topic...but that one as well Bob. But you maybe right about the hand condition on yours...although I don't think Titus are trying to defraud anyone, either in the 1970s or today, so its unlikely they would have used repro dials and hands etc. It was probably a condition of the Omega sale that they grind off the logo on crowns etc.



Who. Me? said:


> I've wondered the same thing, I've bought three so far, two were definitely ex-Omega cases, one I'm pretty certain wasn't.


Didn't you have a blue dialled one Andy? That one must have been assembled in the 1970s and then suffered from Omega Blue Dial Disease while in storage. They wouldn't have used that dial in 2008...surely. :huh:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > I've wondered the same thing, I've bought three so far, two were definitely ex-Omega cases, one I'm pretty certain wasn't.
> ...


Yes, I've still got it (will probably be a donor movement someday). That's the one with storage marks on the bracelet and I'm pretty certain the case style isn't an Omega design.

Another strange thing is how the designs that are up for sale have changed. The first lot I saw were all GP ex-Omega cases, and I haven't seen many of them lately.

Then there were SS ones with round dials, and F300 Seamaster diver-styles, which are still appearing.

Now there is a glut of blue-dialled ones identical to mine.

It's almost like they're coming on to the market in model-specific batches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi paul I bought a 30yr old NOS Balova motor Quartz the other day and from the pics he posted it looked in mint condition so I think they can be stored


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Over the last two days, I've been updating my website...not done an update since April 2008, so lots of watches to add... including this Titus. Got a question for you....do we think that these Titus tuning fork watches were _assembled using ex-Omega parts 30 odd years ago and then put into storage_ as complete watches...and now they are surfacing on eBay via Honk Hong sellers...*or*....the Asian company that now owns Titus is _assembling these watches in 2008 out of ex-Omega parts_?
> 
> The condition of my Titus looks too good to have been assembled and stored for 30 odd years....surely these are newly assembled? What do you think? :huh:


Paul, I've got a number of these now and without doubt they have been stored. Every single one of them has had to be serviced upon arrival with indexing issues and third wheel (clutch) issues as well (that spinning seconds hand syndrome). Some even have the lovely mushy case seal.

The cases and bracelets (excluding the clasp) are without question ex Omega stock but I'm still undecided about the bezels on the divers. The finish just seems too "sharp" compared with the other Omega divers that I have. And there are definite signs of filing on the crown.

The movements whilst ESA are not Omega as they don't have the copper finish (speaking of which - the Omega movements turn the watch cleaning solution a lovely shade of green if really dirty  !)

I do have one model Titus hummer that I've never seen an Omega equivalent for - must post a few pics sometime once it's been serviced.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Elegant; I like it


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not only me that noticed as well then


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Zessa said:


> The cases and bracelets (excluding the clasp) are without question ex Omega stock but I'm still undecided about the bezels on the divers. The finish just seems too "sharp" compared with the other Omega divers that I have.
> 
> Cheers, Mike


Mike, IMHO the bezel is Omega. Im using my knowledge of umpteen of these Smf300 divers and also the Omega acrylic bezel Omegas...


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> Zessa said:
> 
> 
> > The cases and bracelets (excluding the clasp) are without question ex Omega stock but I'm still undecided about the bezels on the divers. The finish just seems too "sharp" compared with the other Omega divers that I have.
> ...


You're probably right Jon. I wonder if the bezel is "sharper" simply because they have been in storage and never smoothed out from normal wear and tear?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep thats what I think mate.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh and speaking of Titus and their association with Omega,

This one arrived the other day. I've not seen an Omega equivalent so am assuming that they went out on a limb with this one. It even has a Titus bracelet!










Edit : Oh, please excuse the fingerprints... h34r:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Mike!

When technology moved on, they must have bought the entire stock of ESA 9162 / 9164 movements from ESA and then run out of ex-Omega cases....or got their maths wrong. :tongue2:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> My Titus hummer arrived from Hong Hong today --- very quick and no charges. :thumbsup:
> 
> Complete with Omega logo in centre of the crystal (you can _just_ make that out in the second photo) and what looks to be a machined case back. Not sure about the crown; it looks like the top may have been taken off....but its not clear.
> 
> ...


Just received a very clean non runner Omega F300 Constellation in SS. Delighted when it turned out to be an easy fix, must have been dropped as the index and backstop jewel wires were hooked up together, carefully unhooked and away it went +1sec/24H. Movement was a bit dirty, so i have now serviced it and giving it some wrist time, running and looking good. Will try and load a picture if i can work out how to?


----------

